
Show HN: Lonely Dev – An video community only for indie hackers - damechen
https://lonely.dev
======
damechen
Hey, this is Damon, initiator of Lonely Dev here! This community was born in
the quarantine period of Covid-19. Lots of people are working from home.
Previous IRL social interactions are gone temporarily. That makes me to build
a community where you can share your day in a short video, also see each
other, help each other just like a family. The community is still very small,
but I hope you like it

